# Red Team / Red Cell Planning Against a CONUS Attack



## Marauder06 (Jul 24, 2015)

> As a Special Forces Intelligence Sergeant (18 Fox), it is part of the job to understand the enemy and learn everything you can about him so you can try to predict what they will do. Part of this is playing Red Team during Course of Action (COA) development, and some of it comes into play during the planning for the mission.


link


----------



## Robal2pl (Aug 2, 2015)

> *Kidnapping of non-Muslim citizens and* the filming of a *brutal execution* that will be posted on the internet. Perhaps a beheading, perhaps a crucifixion, then the body displayed in a public area for the biggest shock value. Thanks to ISIS’ use of social media, the thrill of being famous and getting worldwide coverage could cause some to emulate the executions that are occurring in Iraq and Syria. The more brutal and shocking, the bigger the message will be.



How about scenario when a specially selected person (like  flag officer) would be kidnapped and then used not just to execute but to create longer lasting crisis? Something like Gen. Dozier or Aldo Moro cases, but  with Jihadists instead Red Brigades?


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Aug 2, 2015)

Thinking outside the box is always necessary... we can not plan for everything, but in planning for something it will allow us to adapt when needed. The tough part, in my mind, is the open decision of these topics.... by talking about it, we give ideas to the enemy, but we also prepare ourselves better.... I do think it is better to openly discuss it.


----------

